# How to remove A-Pillar.



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

pull from the top, if you remove the door seal you can see behind it and give it a good tug itll come out


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=142643


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> pull from the top, if you remove the door seal you can see behind it and give it a good tug itll come out


If you pull on the door seal can you get the seal back to its original form? Is there any adhesive that keeps it in place?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

AlwaysSunny said:


> If you pull on the door seal can you get the seal back to its original form? Is there any adhesive that keeps it in place?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


there's no need to worry about the door seal. just grab the top of the pillar and pull. then unlatch the hanger by pressing the latch release. then pull up and out. if you look at the headliner removal thread that I posted you will see its extremely easy to remove. then reinstallation you just use your finger to get the seal back to where it was before. no adhesive.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Is the 13 Cruze the same as the 12?does your pillar say airbag on it like mine?do I need to disconnect the battery terminal so the airbag won't go off


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tmiller39 said:


> do I need to disconnect the battery terminal so the airbag won't go off


That would be the smart thing to do. While it's unlikely to go off, the expense involved if it does isn't worth the risk.

Disconnecting the battery is no big deal. Just make sure the driver's door is closed when you reconnect (or you might be a message about the power steering). 

About all that happens when you disconnect is that you'll have to run the window all the way down/up so the computer can re-learn that. That's it. No radio station reprogramming.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I purchased the zzp pillar mount with gauges and it took me 7hrs to reinstall and it still won't clip on top.they said I was doing it wrong but I pulled it out so many times and trying to get it to fit.i had to cut a piece on the backside for the airbag to fit .has anyone else had trouble installing a zzp pillar with an airbag?


----------



## Cruzinclark (Nov 19, 2020)

Tmiller39 said:


> Well I purchased the zzp pillar mount with gauges and it took me 7hrs to reinstall and it still won't clip on top.they said I was doing it wrong but I pulled it out so many times and trying to get it to fit.i had to cut a piece on the backside for the airbag to fit .has anyone else had trouble installing a zzp pillar with an airbag?


Had the same issue any fix for it??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzinclark said:


> Had the same issue any fix for it??


How-To: Install gauges in a ZZP Pillar Pod A-Z Part 1


----------

